# Is it possible to eliminate dark cirkles under eyes?



## Catchmydreams (May 28, 2019)

How can I get rid of dark circles? Can I do it at home or should I visit a dermatologist?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 29, 2019)

Aside from getting enough sleep, hydration, and nutrition? There's not much you can do aside from using concealer. A derm can fill under the eyes and reduce the appearance of them, but I don't think there's a way to get rid of them completely.


----------



## DIMA (Jul 22, 2019)

You can use this recipe iti's good. try soaking two cucumbers in lemon juice for 3 to 5 minutes in the refrigerator. Then place them on your eyes for about 10 to 15 minutes. Take precaution of the lemon juice; avoid getting it in your eyes.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 27, 2019)

I started using an under eye cream with vitamin C. I’ve seen some improvement but mine weren’t too bad. So in addition to sleep, etc. mentioned above, the only other thing I’d suggest is a color corrector before concealer. I’m not sure a dermatologist can do anything about them.


----------



## lquiambao (Aug 5, 2019)

It depends on the severity of the dark circles on your eyes. If you already use natural remedies and still nothing happens, maybe it's time to go to a dermatologist for consultation.


----------



## VivaGlow (Aug 30, 2019)

Were you able to take care of your dark under eye circles? Most of what you needed to know have already been said by the others here, rubbing ice cube around the eye area may also help. But it's really much better to catch some good night's sleep. If you really can't avoid the all-nighters (hello, college friends!), then it might help to try the remedies (I'm not sure about the lemon. I feel the sting already as I'm imagining it.) mentioned here. Better yet, consult a GP or dermatologist if you have time.


----------



## Bently101 (Sep 12, 2019)

Yes ofcourse you can
Aloe vera is works as an antioxidant to combat free radicals. Ultimately this helps to slow the appearance and process of aging. studies show that it can provide anti-aging effects on the skin by improving collagen production and skin elasticity. Aloe vera improves dark circles and puffiness under the eyes, shrinks pores and is light weight.

If you read each ingredient you can see what it does for the face. Shrink pores, tighten skin, lighten dark circles and puffiness etc.


----------

